# Most likely gonna have a litter.



## stefanietgi (Sep 21, 2013)

My rat Pretty has gotten VERY large over the past few days and completely tore apart her hammock and has been nesting. Im really worried about it after reading how she might die in labor etc. Shes about 4 months old. And she kept by herself but my brother and niece came over a few weeks ago to watch the house and I was informed they let all three of my rats out to play and they kept hiding under the couch. Im assuming this is when it happened since theres been no other contact. Ughhh any advice on how to make it the best for her and how to choose adoptive pet parents? I refuse to drop them off at a pet store after seeing the ratio of rats bought for snake food. Thanks guys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Get a ten gallon tank, paper based litter like carefresh or an off brand (I got white litter so I could see when she went into labor and if there were complications I could see them) a mesh tank topper and tank clips. I'm personally against giving a hide because mums tend to be protective with their young and defending them while in a hidey hole is much easier than without one. If mum is protective then you can lure her away from them with a spoonful of yogurt. For the first 24 hours I would limit messing with them to once, just to count, check for milk bands and collect any that didn't make it. After 24 hours is up you can start handling them. Only a minute or two each pup at a time at first but over time you can handle and hold them longer. By the time their peach fuzz starts to come in you can hold them for ten to fifteen minutes at a time. Be sure to let mummy stretch her legs every day after the 24 hour mark but only for 10 minutes while they're still really little. 
Once the fuzz starts to come in you can let her out for longer. I found that while mum was off enjoying some fresh air I could hold the babies and get photos and such. 
Next i'd get some soy based infant formula and a tiny paintbrush(or this because you can fill it with formula, http://www.jetpens.com/Pentel-Aquas...JD3lFErNyHofUmNEDW2M--Jjuk2xbaS9n1DcaPNbw_wcB) just incase mummy wont take care of them. You'll have to wipe their bottoms after each feeding till they poo or pee. Feed mummy some high protein foods, since she's four months you can put her on Oxbow young rat and mouse food and give her a bit of egg and wet dog/cat food high in protein every other day till she has them. After she has them you can cut back on the wet food, only giving it to her every once in a while till they pups are weaned. 
As for the adoption process, someone else will have to step in there. My Lilly only three pups that survived and I kept the two girls while the boy went to a very good friend of mine. I hope this helps somewhat,keep us posted on her status and I wish you the best!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been told the cons of the water brush and I now do not recomend it! If you'd like to read about it just click on my thread in this section. Go with a paintbrush instead!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Dont worry about the labor just yet. I was freaked out too but rats are actually pretty capable of handling pregnancy and labor. Just inform your vet and have them on standby when she does go into labor.


----------



## stefanietgi (Sep 21, 2013)

She had her litter about an hour before I got home from work today my fiance said!! She had 10 and as of right now 8 are with her. I found two had passed once I saw them. She's fine and not bleeding and seems to be doing fairly well so far 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

